# London Forum Meet - 13th May, 2017



## Northerner (Apr 13, 2017)

Date: Saturday, 13th May 2017 from 11:00 am

Venue: Penderel's Oak

283-288 High Holborn
Holborn
Greater London
WC1V 7HP







Let me know if you are coming! 

Attending:
Northerner
@Grannylorraine
@Rosiecarmel
@Steff
@Lindarose
@Mark T
@Pine Marten
@Amberzak
@gail1
@Barb and family


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 13, 2017)

I will be there.  I hope the central line is running.


----------



## Steff (Apr 13, 2017)

I will be there


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Apr 13, 2017)

Fingers crossed I'll be there if I can get a cheap train ticket


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 13, 2017)

Yes I'm coming. Got train tickets and booked shift off work


----------



## Hazel (Apr 13, 2017)

I hope you all have a great time


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 13, 2017)

Gutted I won't be at this one, but its the same day that I'm doing the moonwalk, so will resting before the night time walk ahead of me.


----------



## Mark T (Apr 13, 2017)

Grannylorraine said:


> I will be there.  I hope the central line is running.


According to this, central should be running: https://tfl.gov.uk/tube-dlr-overgro...7-05-13T00:00:00&endDate=2017-05-13T23:59:59#


----------



## Mark T (Apr 13, 2017)

We should be coming unless anything major pops up (or the train line get's closed).


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 13, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> Gutted I won't be at this one, but its the same day that I'm doing the moonwalk, so will resting before the night time walk ahead of me.


That's a shame Stitch. Would have been good to see you again. But understand you need to conserve your energy


----------



## Northerner (Apr 14, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> Gutted I won't be at this one, but its the same day that I'm doing the moonwalk, so will resting before the night time walk ahead of me.


Sorry about the date clash, Stitch  I'd be the same as you if I was running my half marathon that day though - I hope that it is a good day for all of us, and hope to see you at a future meet


----------



## Pine Marten (Apr 15, 2017)

I plan to be there too.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 15, 2017)

Pine Marten said:


> I plan to be there too.


Hurrah!


----------



## MarkT (Apr 18, 2017)

Much as I've only really been a "lurker" recently, sorry to say I am working that day. Hope it goes well.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2017)

MarkT said:


> Much as I've only really been a "lurker" recently, sorry to say I am working that day. Hope it goes well.


Aw, that's a shame @MarkT - was hoping to get both @Mark T's together!


----------



## Amberzak (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm in London on the Friday so if I can find somewhere to stay on the Friday Night then I'll be there


----------



## Northerner (Apr 19, 2017)

Amberzak said:


> I'm in London on the Friday so if I can find somewhere to stay on the Friday Night then I'll be there


Excellent!  Ritz? Savoy? Dorchester?  Hope you can find somewhere it would be lovely to see you again


----------



## stephknits (Apr 19, 2017)

Sadly i have to work that day, or would have been there, have a great time all


----------



## Northerner (Apr 19, 2017)

stephknits said:


> Sadly i have to work that day, or would have been there, have a great time all


Aw  Hope to see you at a future one @stephknits  The DF says she will miss you, she needs some summer clothes knitting and wanted to go over her designs with you!


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 19, 2017)

stephknits said:


> Sadly i have to work that day, or would have been there, have a great time all


That's a shame Steph. I'll miss seeing you. Plus how will I find my way!


----------



## Amberzak (Apr 21, 2017)

Sofa to sleep on confirmed. I shall be present. 

Looking forward to seeing you again northie.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 21, 2017)

Amberzak said:


> Sofa to sleep on confirmed. I shall be present.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you again northie.


Hurrah!


----------



## gail1 (Apr 24, 2017)

i will be there


----------



## Northerner (Apr 24, 2017)

gail1 said:


> i will be there


Good to hear @gail1


----------



## Barb (May 2, 2017)

Hope to be there with Ken and any other family members who are free


----------



## Northerner (May 2, 2017)

Barb said:


> Hope to be there with Ken and any other family members who are free


Excellent!  I do hope Ken has calmed down a bit though!


----------



## Stitch147 (May 2, 2017)

Barb said:


> Hope to be there with Ken and any other family members who are free


Gutted I'm going to miss Ken. He is adorable. Give him a scratch behind the ears from me.


----------



## Barb (May 3, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Excellent!  I do hope Ken has calmed down a bit though!


Even more chilled since taking up yoga Sorry we'll miss you Stitch, hope the Moonwalk goes well.


----------



## Stitch147 (May 3, 2017)

Barb said:


> Even more chilled since taking up yoga Sorry we'll miss you Stitch, hope the Moonwalk goes well.


 Thanks Barb, when I was telling my OH that he was going to miss Ken too he was gutted as well, and he told me to tell you that you reminded him of Debbie Harry.


----------



## Barb (May 4, 2017)

Flattered. Just booked my plastic surgeon - it's going to be a massive procedure


----------



## SB2015 (May 4, 2017)

Sorry I can't make it this time.
Have a good day.


----------



## SB2015 (May 4, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> Gutted I won't be at this one, but its the same day that I'm doing the moonwalk, so will resting before the night time walk ahead of me.


I hope the moonwalk goes well Stitch.


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> Sorry I can't make it this time.
> Have a good day.


Hope you can make it along to a future one


----------



## Steff (May 10, 2017)

Not long to go now x 
Has anyone seen or heard from northener lately


----------



## grovesy (May 11, 2017)

I did notice he had gone AWOL, hope are well Northern.


----------



## Mark T (May 11, 2017)

My weekly TfL email says it looks nice and clear for this weekend at least  https://tfl.gov.uk/tube-dlr-overgro...17-05-14T23:59:59&dateTypeSelect=This weekend


----------



## Lindarose (May 11, 2017)

I'm looking forward to it! Be nice to meet everyone. Hoping Northerner can make it. Maybe it's the damn internet again


----------



## Mark T (May 11, 2017)

What time is everybody expecting to get there?  The little one want's me to take him into Foyle's, so I'll probably be there for lunch.


----------



## Steff (May 11, 2017)

Mark T said:


> What time is everybody expecting to get there?  The little one want's me to take him into Foyle's, so I'll probably be there for lunch.


Hi Mark,
I will be there about 12 o clock.


----------



## Lindarose (May 12, 2017)

My train gets in around 11 so I'll prob get there by 12 (unless I get lost!)


----------



## Stitch147 (May 12, 2017)

Gutted that I wont be there tomorrow. Hope you all have a good time.


----------



## Lindarose (May 12, 2017)

Thanks Stitch We will miss you. Maybe you can do the next one in London. 
Hope your knee is ok. Bad timing for a fall. Best of luck to you


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 12, 2017)

Really sorry, but I am going to have to pull out of coming tomorrow.  Hubby only told me last night we are going out for lunch for his dad's birthday with was yesterday.  Hubby didn't realise I already had something planned.  Gutted I won't get to meet you all.


----------



## Barb (May 12, 2017)

Lindarose said:


> My train gets in around 11 so I'll prob get there by 12 (unless I get lost!)


You would be welcome to travel with us. The only problem is I have to get a bus from Victoria (can't use the tube with Ken). Not sure where you are travelling from but pm me if you think our route is an option.


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2017)

Hi, sorry I have been a bit quiet  I should be there at around 11:15, all being well. Last year my train got delayed for over an hour due to a signal failure.

Sorry you can't make it @Grannylorraine - I hope you have a lovely time, and that you will be able to join us at a future event


----------



## Steff (May 12, 2017)

Sorry you wont be able to attend Lorraine. so you guys tomorrow


----------



## Lindarose (May 12, 2017)

Sorry you can't make it Grannylorraine. Hopefully next time. 
And thanks Barb so kind of you to offer help. I was sort of joking . I'm just such a fuzzy head sometimes but I know I can do it really. Just known for getting lost! I've been to the Penderels Oak quite a few times now so will put my orienteering hat on and find it again. You're so kind  Looking forward to seeing you and gorgeous Ken tomorrow. 
Hope trains are all running perfectly for us all too Northerner


----------



## Mark T (May 12, 2017)

Lindarose said:


> Sorry you can't make it Grannylorraine. Hopefully next time.
> And thanks Barb so kind of you to offer help. I was sort of joking . I'm just such a fuzzy head sometimes but I know I can do it really. Just known for getting lost! I've been to the Penderels Oak quite a few times now so will put my orienteering hat on and find it again. You're so kind  Looking forward to seeing you and gorgeous Ken tomorrow.
> Hope trains are all running perfectly for us all too Northerner


If you get lost down Oxford Street, you have gone too far


----------



## Lindarose (May 12, 2017)

Mark T said:


> If you get lost down Oxford Street, you have gone too far


But I may get laden down with shopping!


----------



## Diabetes UK (May 12, 2017)

Hope you all have a great time tomorrow, sadly I cannot make it but enjoy the day


----------



## Pine Marten (May 12, 2017)

Glad to see you back, Northerner, we were starting to feel a bit anxious...! See you all around 12 tomorrow


----------



## Ljc (May 13, 2017)

Have a safe journey everyone


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2017)

Good morning  Looking forward to seeing you all in a few hours, I hope everyone's travel plans go smoothly


----------



## Stitch147 (May 13, 2017)

Safe journeys everyone. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## pottersusan (May 13, 2017)

The world seems a sunnier place at the moment... there must be a group of people with diabetes putting the world right


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 13, 2017)

Have a great time everyone


----------



## Ditto (May 13, 2017)

Post pics please and have a good time all.


----------



## Lindarose (May 13, 2017)

Had a great day out. Even found my way to the pub on foot with only a couple of minor directional problems returning to Liverpool street.
Was great to meet everyone again and of course adorable Ken If only I could have smuggled him away  I'm not sure Henry would have been happy! Well not Barb either!  Only joking but what a handsome boy. 
Hope everyone has a safe journey home


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2017)

Many thanks to everyone for coming, it was really good to meet you all again  I hope you all had a good journey home, and that I didn't bore you too much with my ramblings (I know I go on a bit sometimes ) My train back was slightly delayed by 'fly-tipping on the track' - not sure how you tip flies, but they're not as big as leaves!


----------



## Amberzak (May 13, 2017)

Sorry I couldn't make it in the end guys. I was in London but the friend who I stayed at got some bad news last night that his granddad died so I stayed with him today to keep him some company.


----------



## Barb (May 13, 2017)

Lindarose said:


> Had a great day out. Even found my way to the pub on foot with only a couple of minor directional problems returning to Liverpool street.
> Was great to meet everyone again and of course adorable Ken If only I could have smuggled him away  I'm not sure Henry would have been happy! Well not Barb either!  Only joking but what a handsome boy.
> Hope everyone has a safe journey home


Pleased to meet everyone too. Henry looks absolutely gorgeous, give him a cuddle from me


----------



## Barb (May 13, 2017)

Amberzak said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it in the end guys. I was in London but the friend who I stayed at got some bad news last night that his granddad died so I stayed with him today to keep him some company.


Sad you couldn't make it  but it was very good of you to help your friend and hopefully you'll make another London meet.


----------



## Amberzak (May 13, 2017)

Barb said:


> Sad you couldn't make it  but it was very good of you to help your friend and hopefully you'll make another London meet.


I will definitely be at the next one.


----------



## Steff (May 14, 2017)

Very huge apologies to all for my non attendance had a family emergency with my BIL he has broken his neck in a car accident so the whole family have came up from Poole etc and I had to put that  first before the meet im afraid. x


----------



## grovesy (May 14, 2017)

Hope he is on the mend soon.


----------



## Lindarose (May 14, 2017)

So sorry to hear such bad news Steff I do hope he recovers well hopefully will get to meet you another time


----------



## Pine Marten (May 14, 2017)

Sorry to hear bad news from Steff and Amberzak - but it was lovely meeting people again, and smooching gorgeous and affable doggy Ken


----------



## Steff (May 14, 2017)

Thank you all.
Gonna be a long road I think but gotta stay chipper..


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 14, 2017)

All the best to you and yours Steff x


----------



## Northerner (May 14, 2017)

Really sorry that some had to miss the meet due to unfortunate circumstances 

I've been prompted to say that the DF was extremely touched by  @Pine Marten and @Barb's concern that I almost did a David Cameron on her and left her in the pub


----------



## Barb (May 15, 2017)

Steff said:


> Very huge apologies to all for my non attendance had a family emergency with my BIL he has broken his neck in a car accident so the whole family have came up from Poole etc and I had to put that  first before the meet im afraid. x


Very sad to read this. Hope things improve soon.


----------



## Barb (May 15, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Really sorry that some had to miss the meet due to unfortunate circumstances
> 
> I've been prompted to say that the DF was extremely touched by  @Pine Marten and @Barb's concern that I almost did a David Cameron on her and left her in the pub


Nice try but Pine Marten spotted her plight immediately and came to the rescue - the DF could have been in the recycling bin by now, covered in food waste


----------



## Pine Marten (May 15, 2017)

Barb said:


> Nice try but Pine Marten spotted her plight immediately and came to the rescue - the DF could have been in the recycling bin by now, covered in food waste


----------



## Mark T (May 15, 2017)

The little one enjoyed meeting Ken again and is hoping that he gets to see Ken again at a future meet.

Unfortunately our meal wasn't so good and the little one came down with a dodgy tummy for a couple of days.


----------



## Barb (May 16, 2017)

Mark T said:


> The little one enjoyed meeting Ken again and is hoping that he gets to see Ken again at a future meet.
> 
> Unfortunately our meal wasn't so good and the little one came down with a dodgy tummy for a couple of days.



It was good to meet you both again but sorry to learn that your son wasn't well. Ken sends a 'healing paw' to hope he's much better soon.


----------



## Northerner (May 16, 2017)

Mark T said:


> The little one enjoyed meeting Ken again and is hoping that he gets to see Ken again at a future meet.
> 
> Unfortunately our meal wasn't so good and the little one came down with a dodgy tummy for a couple of days.


The DF has also sprinkled some special dust (would love to know where she gets it from!  ) and I hope he recovered quickly 

Actually, the DF is feeling pretty chuffed this morning because that picture that she modelled for Picasso when she was his muse has just been sold for £35m


----------



## Mark T (May 16, 2017)

Fortunately, he is back at school this morning.  Although that’s blown his current 100% attendance record.

Not to mind though, since we knew he was never going to have a 100% attendance this year in any case (evil grin).


----------



## Lindarose (May 16, 2017)

Glad your son is feeling better now Mark. Was good too see you both again.


----------



## Steff (May 16, 2017)

Mark T said:


> Fortunately, he is back at school this morning.  Although that’s blown his current 100% attendance record.
> 
> Not to mind though, since we knew he was never going to have a 100% attendance this year in any case (evil grin).


Ah that all important record ,glad hes on the mend mark


----------



## Pine Marten (May 16, 2017)

Lindarose said:


> Glad your son is feeling better now Mark. Was good too see you both again.


I second both comments


----------

